# First handgun...



## warmothr (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all. First time handgun buyer here. I've been doing lots of Internet research and have talked to several people about recommendations. Even though Sigs are expensive, I'm 99% sure that I'm going to buy a p229. Lot of money for my first handgun, but I think it's worth it. A small local shop has the "tactical package" with two mags, holster, and a laser. The laser isn't something I really need (or want), but it is cool...and I like the rail. The price for the package is around $950. Good deal?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you right or left handed?


----------



## warmothr (Feb 10, 2013)

Right handed


----------

